# 99 Passat



## newtome (Aug 1, 2009)

I have five codes 16885 Vehicle Speed Sensor Implausible signal, 16684 Random/multiple cylinder misfire, 16690 Cylinder 6 misfire, 16684 Random Multiple Misfire- Intermittent, 16690 Cylinder 6 Misfire-Intermittent.








OK within the last 2 months I replaced the plugs with Bosch, put in After market wires (they seem good), I got an MAF from AutohausAZ it's reman, and I replaced the Purge/Evap valve. I'm not sure of the valve name it's one or the other and it fixed the no start after refuel problem. I also changed the breather hose with a regular hose instead of the OEM part. I'm guessing at rich fuel contaminating the MAF as I do smell it when I start and I know this isn't supposed to happen. I haven't changed the air filter. 
I am going to try spraying carb cleaner while it's running to find any leaks. 
So does anyone have ideas? I'd also like to know how to test an MAF and how to clean an MAF.
Thanks folks.


----------



## newtome (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: 99 Passat (newtome)*

Did the carb cleaner test. There was no change in the idle. I remembered the A/C was running when the problem first occured so I ran it and nothing changed. The electric fan really makes a loud whine when it runs. Bearings? Normal?


----------



## newtome (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: 99 Passat (newtome)*

Doesn't anyone at least have an idea? I'm sure I'm not the only one who has had this problem.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 99 Passat (newtome)*

How's your idle?...VW's after 96 (OBDII) use little servo motor in the throttle body to control idle speed instead of a separate idle control vavle....when the TB gets dirty and cruded up, the little motor isn't strong enuff to keep up with the idle speed commands..it over and under shoots..your idle gets lumpy....and when the TB is really dirty it undershoots so much that you get random misfires due to fuel mixture starvation..and a CEL "random misfires"...happened on my ol Golf every 15K miles or so..time to clean TB...then all was well. Clean front and back/bore good wipe up all the crud then spray just a little shot of WD40 on the pivot points of the throttle plate to keep things turning smoothly a bit longer..go ez on the WD you don't wanna drown the electronics in the TB, just lube the pivots. As far as cleaning MAF...VW tech bulletin issued for problems they had with oiling of MAF (in MKIII 2.0L cars)..said "use only nonresidue electronic parts cleaner (something like CRC Electracleen)..hold spray about 12" from sensor to avoid damage to thin flim sensor..DO NOT touch sensor with anything, or blow dry with compressed air..let air dry and reinstall".... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newtome (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: 99 Passat (spitpilot)*

Got the throttle body cleaner between the last post and this. I guess I'll need the MAF cleaner too. It seems to idle more and more randomly. I'm gonna look thru the Chiltons to make sure I remove the TB properly before I start. Oh do I have to use WD? Can I use any silicone based spray lube?
I'll keep ya posted and Thanks man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by newtome at 2:18 PM 8-7-2009_


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 99 Passat (newtome)*

Don't spray silcone in the intake path...I've heard it can poison your O2 sensors...







Stick with WD or some 3 in 1 oil...


----------



## newtome (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: 99 Passat (spitpilot)*

Cool, I'll do as you say. I probably won't get to it until Monday. I'll post my status or results then. I'm assuming I am supposed to delete the code or whatever the term is after I clean everything and reinstall. 
BTW I was checking things out and I noticed the vacuum lines were very brittles so I'll probably replace them as well.
Thanks for the help man, I was at a loss. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: 99 Passat (newtome)*

clean the throttle body with throttle cleaner if in the car, or brake cleaner if you removed it from the car. same for the maf sensor, use brake cleaner or maf cleaner only, when disconnected electrically and let air dry no compressed air.


----------



## newtome (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: 99 Passat (Slimjimmn)*

I got sick and then had to do some other work. I did get the materiels to clean it. The engine light has gone out and it isn't runnibg badly anymore. I changed a small vac hose too but the engine light went out before this.


----------



## newtome (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: 99 Passat (Slimjimmn)*

I got sick and then had to do some other work. I did get the materiels to clean it. The engine light has gone out and it isn't running badly anymore. I changed a small vac hose too but the engine light went out before this.


----------



## vr6pissat (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: 99 Passat (newtome)*

wire plugs or coilpack


----------



## vr6pissat (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: 99 Passat (vr6pissat)*

wat bosch plugs u use if there the platnum +2 theres ur problem id suggest the ngk's


----------



## newtome (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: 99 Passat (vr6pissat)*

Umm I'm not sure on the plugs I asked for what VW specs. I still think I need to clean the MA and TB. I'll try the coil packs next if I keep having problems. Most of those vac lines near the TB look scetchy I'll replace them to.


----------



## vr6pissat (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: 99 Passat (newtome)*

check the plugs i had the simular problem and it was the plugs


----------



## newtome (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: 99 Passat (vr6pissat)*

Thanks. I will.


----------



## vr6pissat (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: 99 Passat (newtome)*

any luck?


----------



## newtome (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: 99 Passat (vr6pissat)*

I haven't got to it yet. It has started to run OK and the engine light went out. I haven't checked the codes. I'm busy with another project. I only have a few weeks until the rainy season starts and I have to get a building water tight.
Thanks I'll probably get to it in a week or so. Getting sick really threw everything off for me.


----------



## newtome (Aug 1, 2009)

It's been running very good. Today I took the hose from the MAF to the TB off. I couldn't see how to remove the plastic piece that leads to the TB and I couldn't see the TB anyway. So as it is my policy not to take apart anything I am not sure ofputting back together correctly I didn't go further. The Chilton I have doesn't have very good pictures or fully expain the instructions it gives. I don't have the knowledge they assume I do. 
My solution was to spray some TB cleaner into the open plastic tube. first time it shut the motor down. I restarted and was more careful about the amount I sprayed. I also cleaned up that area. 
It is running even better now. Still with the new plugs wires and MAF I'm only getting 250 miles per tank city driving. It was less when I first got it. I'm pretty sure I should be able to get 300 plus. I probably will have to remove the TB and clean it and maybe change the coil packs. Possibly the charcoal filter but I'm not sure on that one.
If anyone knows where I can find indtructions that have clear pictures for each step let me know.
Thanks for the help everyone. 


_Modified by newtome at 4:10 PM 8-25-2009_


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: (newtome)*

Remove the 4 bolts holding down the vacuum lines to the top of the intake manifold and set a side. From there, it takes an 8mm allen wrench to remove the one fastener that holds on the intake plenum, it will also have a 10mm hex on the outside. It is on the upper driver side of the plenum, just right of the throttle body as you face the engine.
There are 3 more allen bolts to remove the throttle body, requiring a 6mm allen wrench. They are a PITA to see and to remove, the bottom two hold the coolant line against the throttle body (freeze-up prevention I guess) That is what makes them awkward to remove. If you know they are there, it is not too bad.


----------



## newtome (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: (tryin2vw)*

Thanks tryin2vw I'll try it asap We've got rain warning for tomorrow. and hopefully back to sun for two more weeks so I can finish up the windows. Fingers crossed.
I ran the gas gage down as far as I dare. That is 20+ miles past it hitting the white line and I got 280 Miles from this last tankfull. I think I should have been at 280 before the low fuel warning light even came on. Anyone care to tell me what they're getting in mileage? 
Mine is a 99 passat 2.8 V6. 30 Valve. 


_Modified by newtome at 7:02 AM 8-27-2009_


----------



## 1995GTI (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: (newtome)*

I get about 320-330 miles per full tank, and I like to drive it like I stole it









Also I would say its about 60% city and 40% HWY with 91 OCTANE


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: (newtome)*

I get about 330-360 miles with 80% highway until the light comes on.


----------



## newtome (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: (tryin2vw)*

good to know. Mine is pretty much all city with some highway. I drive it like I stole it too. 
That's the best part of owning a VW it drives so well. 
I was freaking amazed the the first time I drove a foreign car, I think it was a Mazda 626 in 1984, at how much better it was to drive than any American car I have ever driven. I was working for Budget rent a car. All foreign cars seem to have the German outlook on driveability I have no idea what American car makers are thinking. I saw the bankruptcy of the industry coming more than 10 years ago when I bought a Tacoma. I knew we were done for, it was so much batter than anything we had to offer in any class. 
How can so many people be that stupid? I can only imagine that the American car industry was destroyed on purpose because we could easily engineer and make something as good a Toyota or VW if we wanted to. I guess the propaganda and pridful ignorance didn't allow them to test the competition vehichles so they were as ignorant as I was prior to the first time I drove foreign about how much better driving could be. 
Enough ramble for me today. I may get to removing the TB this weekend. I'm shooting for 360 and hoping to get to 320mpg's.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newtome (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: (newtome)*

Been away a while.
OK Well I haven't done much more to it I just wanted to report an interesting result. My main impetus for coming here was to increase mileage
I had to take a road trip a couple weeks ago. I ended up getting 220 miles (the whole trip) out of the first half of the tank! which surprised me since I had been getting only 250-280 for the whole tank in city driving. Now I'm near the limit of the bottom of the tank and I've barely gotten another hundred miles in city driving. 
Does anyone know why there is such a big difference between city and highway driving here? This doesn't make sense to me. That is just to big a difference for it to be normal.


----------



## newtome (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm guessing my previous post wasn't clear or seems nonsensical. 
I got 220 miles highway driving on the top 1/2 tank in a vehicle that has only given me 250-280 miles on a full tank since I bought it a year ago. 
Until this trip I have only driven city with short 1 or 4 mile trips on the highway. I find this sudden increase in mileage surprising and I'd like some help on figuring out what caused it so I can make it happen more often.
My theories so far: 1. My usage of the gas pedal, I like to accelerate as quickly as possible to the speed limit. 2. Something is very wrong inside the motor. 3. I think the increase is a sign I am this close to increasing the city driving mileage.
I hope this is clearer. Thank You


----------

